# urgent help - soaking wet alcantara!



## dco_uk (Sep 4, 2008)

I left my window open overnight by accident and it has lashed down with rain for the last 10 hours! my alcantara seat is soaking what! what should i do?

thanks in advance


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

have you got a wet vac, if so suck it up with that, just be careful with the material...if not do your best with some drying towels, and get rid of as much water as you can....i use a little portable heater to dry out inteiors.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I know this may sound backwards but trust me.

suck out what you can with a wet vac, If you havent got a wet vac then try to absorb as much as poss with towels. Dont rub.
Now the backward bit. If all of the seat isnt wet then wet it. Yes thats right wet the rest of the seat with a sprayer untill it is evenly wet. If you don't do this you can get tide marks/lines or water marks. These can be a real pain to remove. Then run the car with the heat on to aid drying.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Serious said:


> I know this may sound backwards but trust me.
> 
> suck out what you can with a wet vac, If you havent got a wet vac then try to absorb as much as poss with towels. Dont rub.
> Now the backward bit. If all of the seat isnt wet then wet it. Yes thats right wet the rest of the seat with a sprayer untill it is evenly wet. If you don't do this you can get tide marks/lines or water marks. These can be a real pain to remove. Then run the car with the heat on to aid drying.


if you have air con turn this on and turn on recirculate air the air con removes moisture from the air


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Serious said:


> I know this may sound backwards but trust me.
> 
> suck out what you can with a wet vac, If you havent got a wet vac then try to absorb as much as poss with towels. Dont rub.
> Now the backward bit. If all of the seat isnt wet then wet it. Yes thats right wet the rest of the seat with a sprayer untill it is evenly wet. If you don't do this you can get tide marks/lines or water marks. These can be a real pain to remove. Then run the car with the heat on to aid drying.


That there is good advise :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

james b said:


> That there is good advise :thumb:


Why thankyou.

It feels good to give.


----------



## dco_uk (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks guys, seat seems to be drying out nicely. didnt have my vac to hand to extract the water, so soaked what i could with towels. should be able to tell in the morning what the outcome is.


----------



## 91firebird (Sep 24, 2008)

cat litter and dryer sheets will absorb the moisture in the car (put the cat litter in a bin on the floor). But try to get as much out with towels first.

If the car smells after it dries (possibly from mold on the seat foam) then you will have to take off the seat cover, soak the foam in a bathtub with simple green and make sure the simple green is throughly worked in, then rinse throughly in clean water and let it completely dry for a couple days, clean the seat fabric with a cloth cleaner and scrub well, finally re-upholster the seat.

This is what I did to all my seats after I crashed into a swamp and my car flooded, now it is back to better than new condition.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

91firebird said:


> This is what I did to all my seats *after I crashed into a swamp* and my car flooded, now it is back to better than new condition.


thats not an accident you hear about every day


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thats not an accident you hear about every day


:lol::lol:


----------



## 91firebird (Sep 24, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> thats not an accident you hear about every day


yeah I know, but most of our main roads border or go through the marsh/swamp so its not to uncommon hear. If you go any more than 4 feet off the road you will be in 3 feet of standing water and muck.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually that's a wee bit like where I live... :doublesho


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

91firebird said:


> yeah I know, but most of our main roads border or go through the marsh/swamp so its not to uncommon hear. If you go any more than 4 feet off the road you will be in 3 feet of standing water and muck.


4 feet is not an insignificant amount to go off a road by though, I have been along roads where if you went 2 feet off the road you would be in 70ft of clean air, Hardknott pass anyone :car:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Leodhasach said:


> Actually that's a wee bit like where I live... :doublesho


Sorry to go off topic, but I know what you mean. Been over a few times. Great roads you've got up there. :thumb:


----------

